
Ask HN: Preferred monitor setup for coding? - tashmahalic
What&#x27;s your preferred monitor setup for coding?<p>How many monitors?<p>Size? Resolution? Aspect ratio?<p>How about one ultra-wide gaming-style monitor?<p>Or using a 1080p or 4K TV as a monitor?<p>What are important monitor attributes to you? DPI? Refresh rate? Color quality? Brightness? Contrast? Ability to rotate to landscape or portrait mode? Brightness control from the keyboard? Versatility for other uses?<p>What&#x27;s your comfortable distance between face and monitor(s)?<p>Do you wear blue reading glasses while you code, or do your glasses or monitor filter out any blue light?
======
Shanedora
My preferred setup is something small but manageable. By this I mean something
that I can scale if needed but also reliable across different domains (such as
gaming, coding, web surfing, etc)

How many? 2

Size? ~27inch

Resolution 2560x1440 Why not 4k? The 4k'ish feel of having multiple windows
opened on your monitor will plenty of space left over is a good vibe. However,
I've experienced several IDE's that do not scale well with 4k monitors.
Several embedded design suites look awful because of this and you sometimes
need a magnifying glass just to find the right button you need. Yea you can
find work arounds for this but why deal with it at all.

Ultra Wide They look appealing I admit but haven't invested in one yet.
There's just something about multiple monitors that's appealing to me over one
gigantic one. Plus if I ever have two systems I want to hook up and see at the
same time then I have this option with two monitors. If I had one gigantic one
i would need to invest in a switch i guess.

I don't like the glossy style screens. I like that dull rough look (I can't
think of the technically term for it but the less shiny screen whatever that
is). I use a few color schemes that just look awful on the glossy "shiny"
style screen. My eyes start to hurt on those screens as well which is another
reason I favor the "dull" screen look.

I get a high frame rate monitor. I find it less stressful on my eyes along
with the dull screen I mentioned above. Comfortable distance is about 2 to 3
feet.

~~~
tashmahalic
Thanks for sharing.

------
rogerkirkness
2, 24 inch LCD monitors with constant blue light filter running, both
vertically oriented about 2.5 feet away.

~~~
tashmahalic
Thanks for sharing.

